# CrownMaster Crown molding jig.



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone see or have an opinion about this thing.
http://www.ez-level.com/Store.html
Kinda spendy at $50 for the jig and $20 shipping but I have a hard time visualizing upside down and backwards. I've also tried coping with less than stellar results so I'm seriously considering this.
Any input is welcome.:smile:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi john, I have done a lot of crown, and still learning. that device will support a piece for a "right side up" cut for sure. and if you need help with that, ok. I suspect that when (not if) you do enough crown you will learn to cut it upside down. its all about getting a visual. if needed, draw a rough light pencil line of the crown for the angle that needs cut to help you see it at the saw.

however it will not make the need for coping go away. I cope on the table saw.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah, Im not sure I see the point. It looks like there would be flex in the metal, since just a degree or 2 is enough to ruin it.

you could probably make your own if you really wanted. all you really need is a 45degree fence (or whatever angle your molding is for) the front part would be optional for me, you can just hold the molding tight.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

jschaben said:


> Anyone see or have an opinion about this thing.
> http://www.ez-level.com/Store.html
> Kinda spendy at $50 for the jig and $20 shipping but I have a hard time visualizing upside down and backwards. I've also tried coping with less than stellar results so I'm seriously considering this.
> Any input is welcome.:smile:


John
If you make some short pattern samples (about 10" and label them Left outside, Right outside, Left inside and Right inside it will help guide you through your job. 
Just match the pattern to the wall corner. 
Good luck.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. I just seem to have an issue with anything above shoulder level.. even just quarter round I had an awful time with last time I did it. The house doesn't help much either,,, at about 125 years old nothing is square, straight or level... or even close. Just putting base molding in the kitchen I'm working on now, one corner needed a 5 degree angle as well as the 45 degree bevel because the floor dropped off that quickly from the wall. The only way I got away with the 45 is I had just drywalled one of the walls and shimmed that to square. 
Anyway, I think I'm going to order the thing and hope it works for me. I've wasted that much money before and survived and, if it works out, this place has a lot of rooms where crown would really work well. Will keep you posted. :smile:


----------

